# New cages; Petco Teardrop



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I had the HQ Flight cage for my fids... but Meena suddenly became very vocal and started trying to court Holly. Since I have no desire to let them 'get together' I had to split them up!
Couldn't really fit 2 HQ flight cages, so I listed it on craigslist and sold it in a few hours! 
THE OLD:









Bought a couple cages (AE 702; $115) online that were listed as powder coated, 18X22, 5/8in bar spacing. When they arrived they were only 16X22 and parts of the bar spacing were almost an INCH!!! Not suitable for tiels. After a week of emailing and phone calls the store accepted the return; even paid the shipping round trip. 
Entire album I sent to the store to prove my case:
http://s593.photobucket.com/albums/tt11/DiaSmall2/

Had to find new cages quick- before the HQ got picked up by the buyer- so I hit up Petco & grabed two of their small parrot tear drop cages. 25x22, 1/2in bar spacing.
I've found reviews of people having these cages for at least 2 years with no problems! Overall, I'm very happy with them. Would have preferred powder coated, but eh.

The New:









Hollys Cage: 









Meenas Cage:









Got lucky on a folding, adjustable height table too... Sams had one for $29.99 that was just the right size to fit both cages! My storage stand and PVC stand fit underneath it too!

Whew..  Glad to be all settled again!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad everything is settled now  Makes me a bit worried about Spikes cage coming in, it says it will be 5/8th of an inch. I hope it is and that Spike won't get stuck.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, the AE 702 was a real disappointment. They were nice looking cages, but overall I was disappointed. The door was awful; the most awkward door I've ever seen. There were a few sharp spots, the grate had metal showing through in a spot, the 4mm bars were too super thick, a perch was split/broken, the stands welds were messed up & had holes, the cage wasn't balanced & rocked no matter what I did, the open top was a bad design- even when closed you could still lift it a good bit.... just a waste of time & effort.

I hope they are happy w/ the new cages... so far all seems okay. They will fly back to them & go in to get food. Neither one of them stopped eating or drinking when we switched... I take these as good signs.


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

We have the same for our 'tiel, but put him in the flight cage and gave the tear drop to our 2 keets! They love it to pieces. And Cinnamon loves the flight cage. I love the way you have them set up!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I like the cages!  I'm sure they love em' too.


----------

